# 2017 Ford F 250 satellite radio cuts out when raising plow fisher mm2 sd plow



## Stanggt24

hi wondering if anyone has had this issue. When I raise my plow after a push with the satellite radio on it goes out and says aquiring signal then about 10 seconds later it comes back on could this be a plow installation issue or a ford issue?? My truck came equipped with plow prep package it's a 17 Superduty lariat model crew cab


----------



## iceyman

Scrap it


----------



## Stanggt24

iceyman said:


> Scrap it


Really that's not helping


----------



## Randall Ave

There's other recent threads about the voltage drops. I think there is a reflash you need.


----------



## unhcp

I believe there is a computer flash for this truck

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-269R2.pdf


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Odd, I haven't seen any of the related problems such as you what dealing with or others....

Just curious as to where the red wire for controller is attached?


----------



## Stanggt24

1olddogtwo said:


> Odd, I haven't seen any of the related problems such as you what dealing with or others....
> 
> Just curious as to where the red wire for controller is attached?


Honestly don't know I had it professional installed by a local shop that has installed this same plow onto my 2013 f250 which I Justin and had to have it installed on new truck. I will be calling in the morning. Thanks I will ask them and report back once I find out.


----------



## dlcs

My 2016 f250 has similar issues, blower fan shuts off and door locks click, and sometimes the radio shuts off when plow is lifted. Dealer reflashed but didn't help.


----------



## scottr

The engineers have technology and feel they must use it, gain market share? To cut costs? All of the above? 
The electrical system is constantly monitoring every circuit, a large load like a plow drops voltage momentarily and the system try's to recover by dropping pre-selected circuits. Just like your body will restrict blood flow to the extremities when your core drops in temp. 
OK, that's just my hypothesis, but I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Philbilly2

If these re-flashes don't work, isolate one battery separate for the plowing functions.

My work truck I have factory truck functions on one battery, and via a battery idolater, my drag up tank, strobe lighting, plow, etc on a separate battery.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't this the same issue GM owners were having?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't this the same issue GM owners were having?


Yep... proof again that GM technology is years ahead of Ford...


----------



## Stanggt24

Just came back from my appointment for my truck . It seems that trucks beyond a build date of 4/08/17 have this same issue they Re flashed the com-utter and problem seems to be gone. Also my inside outlets would never charge my 18 volt Milwaukee batterie for my cordless tools, this Re flash also fixed that issue which I brought to there attention when truck was new in July I swear these techs have no clue what their doing here but just glad they work as a plumbing contractor it’s convenient to charge them on the go. Well I hope this helps other people. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## acswaupaca1

Is the plow wired directly to the battery on the ground side? Is the plow wired directly to the Ground Post on the battery?


----------



## Circle M farm

Stanggt24 said:


> View attachment 175381
> hi wondering if anyone has had this issue. When I raise my plow after a push with the satellite radio on it goes out and says aquiring signal then about 10 seconds later it comes back on could this be a plow installation issue or a ford issue?? My truck came equipped with plow prep package it's a 17 Superduty lariat model crew cab


Hello, I've had the same issues with my 2016 F 250 with plow pakage. I just put a second battery in and the problem is gone. Your electronic stuff goes out because of the high output alternator. When you lift or turn your plow it calls for more juice, you let off the button but the voltage is still coming and causes a surge. The electronics turn off as protection. Sorry about my layman terms not into all the fancy talk. I put a second battery in with an isolator, plow is hooked to second battery. Primary runs truck . I have no problems now everything is good.


----------



## Philbilly2

Circle M farm said:


> Hello, I've had the same issues with my 2016 F 250 with plow pakage. I just put a second battery in and the problem is gone. Your electronic stuff goes out because of the high output alternator. When you lift or turn your plow it calls for more juice, you let off the button but the voltage is still coming and causes a surge. The electronics turn off as protection. Sorry about my layman terms not into all the fancy talk. I put a second battery in with an isolator, plow is hooked to second battery. Primary runs truck . I have no problems now everything is good.


Sounds fimilar...



Philbilly2 said:


> If these re-flashes don't work, isolate one battery separate for the plowing functions.
> 
> My work truck I have factory truck functions on one battery, and via a battery idolater, my drag up tank, strobe lighting, plow, etc on a separate battery.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still find it ironic that RAM isn't having this problem...just Furd and GM.


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still find it ironic that RAM isn't having this problem...just Furd and GM.


Sorry to break the news, but the new dodge trucks are having just as many of their own issues according to my plow dealer. He told me in the last 3-4 yrs all 3 brands are having elec issues as much as the other


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> Sorry to break the news, but the new dodge trucks are having just as many of their own issues according to my plow dealer. He told me in the last 3-4 yrs all 3 brands are having elec issues as much as the other


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Seriously...I have a '14 and '16 that have not had electrical issues. Front and back blades on both, one a Cummings and the other a 6.4.

6.4 has the 220 alternator and single battery. Cummings doesn't even have the plow prep.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously...I have a '14 and '16 that have not had electrical issues. Front and back blades on both, one a Cummings and the other a 6.4.
> 
> 6.4 has the 220 alternator and single battery. Cummings doesn't even have the plow prep.


I think the ram has the most recalls of any truck out there.,.... Seems like every month they are calling back every other Ram pickup truck they've made.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I think the ram has the most recalls of any truck out there.,.... Seems like every month they are calling back every other Ram pickup truck they've made.


Sure...


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


Ok....


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously...I have a '14 and '16 that have not had electrical issues. Front and back blades on both, one a Cummings and the other a 6.4.
> 
> 6.4 has the 220 alternator and single battery. Cummings doesn't even have the plow prep.


And I'm sure there's plenty of ford and gm owners that can say the same


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> And I'm sure there's plenty of ford and gm owners that can say the same


I was referring to this specific issue...butt wattever...


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was referring to this specific issue...butt wattever...


I was referring to elec issues when upfitting new trucks....butt wutever...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still find it ironic that RAM isn't having this problem...just Furd and GM.


Ah... but I never said I had a problem. Did I now...


----------



## 68fastback

Stanggt24 said:


> View attachment 175381
> hi wondering if anyone has had this issue. When I raise my plow after a push with the satellite radio on it goes out and says aquiring signal then about 10 seconds later it comes back on could this be a plow installation issue or a ford issue?? My truck came equipped with plow prep package it's a 17 Superduty lariat model crew cab


 tsb 17-0043 17-0018
bring it back to the dealer


----------



## Landgreen

I had my 17' Furd reflashed. Radio still shutting off when raising plow.


----------



## 68fastback

bring it back to the dealer with the plow still on, show them the issue thats happening and have them fix it also its possible that it was not properly reflashed,


----------



## Stanggt24

Sold my Fisher MM2 and bought a Fisher XV2 S.S. V Plow had it installed and problem is gone but only did it one time after reflash so I think it was all set. Wanted a new plow anyways


----------



## hazardous hicks

I have 17 f250 6.2l had the tsb reflash and still have same issue you are having. Dealer said i need bigger battery but i dpnt think thats right


----------



## Landgreen

hazardous hicks said:


> I have 17 f250 6.2l had the tsb reflash and still have same issue you are having. Dealer said i need bigger battery but i dpnt think thats right


Dealer is bs'ing you. Stock battery should be fine for running front blade.

I had my battery tested before truck went to dealer for reflash. Tested low. Dealer tested it and said it was a "little low but didn't register low enough to replace" or at least under warranty...


----------



## hazardous hicks

Landgreen said:


> Dealer is bs'ing you. Stock battery should be fine for running front blade.
> 
> I had my battery tested before truck went to dealer for reflash. Tested low. Dealer tested it and said it was a "little low but didn't register low enough to replace" or at least under warranty...


Yea thats great haha. They told me if mine goes bad they can credit me the amount toward an 850 battery. Im tempted to do the 2nd battery install as to not run into future issues


----------



## Stanggt24

I have heard the best fix is to add a second battery and have all your plow sander or extra aux. stuff dedicated to the new battery and all issues will be solved it has to do with high amp draws when u use plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stanggt24 said:


> I have heard the best fix is to add a second battery and have all your plow sander or extra aux. stuff dedicated to the new battery and all issues will be solved it has to do with high amp draws when u use plow.


I swear I read this somewhere else before.... @Philbilly2


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I swear I read this somewhere else before.... @Philbilly2


Weird hunh...


----------



## Philbilly2

Stanggt24 said:


> I have heard the best fix is to add a second battery and have all your plow sander or extra aux. stuff dedicated to the new battery and all issues will be solved it has to do with high amp draws when u use plow.


with an isolator though


----------



## hazardous hicks

I find it ridiculous that you spend money for a plow package truck with an extra extra hd alt and it doesnt even cut it with just a plow on


----------



## midnight pumpkin

hazardous hicks said:


> I find it ridiculous that you spend money for a plow package truck with an extra extra hd alt and it doesnt even cut it with just a plow on


the very cold climate you live in causes the pump draw to be considerably higher than normal due to fluid viscosity. I've noticed a big difference in starting with a cold(below 0 let's say) motor versus one that is in my garage at 40 degrees.


----------



## Stanggt24

As I said before after having my computer Re flashed it only did it once and it was a split second. Since then I have purchased a fisher xv2 ss v plow and have plowed 2 storms with new plow and had 0 issues. Maybe it was related to my old mm2 fisher plow not sure but new plow and truck are running great.


----------



## hazardous hicks

Philbilly2 said:


> with an isolator though


Where did u get ur 2nd battery kit. Ford is telling me they dont have a kit you can buy. I found a kit online that says its mostly ford items. Possibly its just all pieced together


----------



## Philbilly2

Not a kit.

Made my own cables, truck had second battery tray, had a extra battery laying around the shop.

Isolator came from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-IGD200H...6711146&sr=8-1&keywords=200a+battery+isolator


----------



## hazardous hicks

Philbilly2 said:


> Not a kit.
> 
> Made my own cables, truck had second battery tray, had a extra battery laying around the shop.
> 
> Isolator came from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-IGD200H...6711146&sr=8-1&keywords=200a+battery+isolator


Ahh ok thank u mine doesnt have anything


----------



## Full17

I have a ‘17 f350 powerstroke with 8 1/2ft mvp3 with all the electrical problems in the cab. Truck was built after May 12 2017 so technically the tsb doesn’t pertain to me but took truck to dealer had it reflashed and had the problem still before I left the dealer. Dealer told me it’s westerns problem which makes no sense to me but I’m going with it for now. So I called western dealer about it and haven’t heard back from them yet. It’s kind of really irritating me now when you buy an $80,000 set up and it can’t even do its job properly. It really sucks sometimes when everything goes out in the cab and when it turns back on the heated seats come on so I have to **** them off after every time I touch the plow controller.


----------



## Landgreen

I've got intermittent headlights now. And the SYNC quit. Will not recognize phone.


----------



## DeVries

If you ran Boss plows you wouldn't have these issues...............


----------



## Landgreen

DeVries said:


> If you ran Boss plows you wouldn't have these issues...............


DXT hanging on the front of my truck.


----------



## Full17

DeVries said:


> If you ran Boss plows you wouldn't have these issues...............


Ya I guess boss plows don't have heavy enough motors to cause the the problem.


----------



## Stanggt24

Full17 said:


> I have a '17 f350 powerstroke with 8 1/2ft mvp3 with all the electrical problems in the cab. Truck was built after May 12 2017 so technically the tsb doesn't pertain to me but took truck to dealer had it reflashed and had the problem still before I left the dealer. Dealer told me it's westerns problem which makes no sense to me but I'm going with it for now. So I called western dealer about it and haven't heard back from them yet. It's kind of really irritating me now when you buy an $80,000 set up and it can't even do its job properly. It really sucks sometimes when everything goes out in the cab and when it turns back on the heated seats come on so I have to **** them off after every time I touch the plow controller.


Do u have 2 batteries because I have also heard that if u have 2 batteries this problem goes away but I would think with truck being diesel it should. After flashing mine it happen once but I also had a XV2 fisher s.s v plow installed and issue hasn't happened since. Good luck


----------



## Full17

Stanggt24 said:


> Do u have 2 batteries because I have also heard that if u have 2 batteries this problem goes away but I would think with truck being diesel it should. After flashing mine it happen once but I also had a XV2 fisher s.s v plow installed and issue hasn't happened since. Good luck


Yes I have two batteries and the issue only seems to happen when it's cold, below 15 degrees.


----------



## Full17

I talked to the western dealer and he told me it has nothing to do with the plow which I thought originally. So now I’m trying another ford dealer to see if they will help me instead of just passing the blame line the last dealer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> If you ran Dodge trucks you wouldn't have these issues...............


Fixed it...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fixed it...


What took you so long? Had to suit up in your Dodge cheerleader outfit?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Landgreen is your new one gas or diesel?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> What took you so long? Had to suit up in your Dodge cheerleader outfit?


Sure...


----------



## Landgreen

John_DeereGreen said:


> Landgreen is your new one gas or diesel?


Gasser.

Current symptons are: 
Radio going out when lifting plow. Only after in use for 10-15 min. Could be battery.

Right daytime headlight is occasionally out. Flip switch back and forth and it comes back on. Maybe relay?

SYNC not working. I'm gonna disconnect batt and see if it will reset.

Maybe all these are related to software? Or maybe just the fun of owning a furd. Hell I dunno.


----------



## DeVries

To re-set the sync system hold the power button down and hold down the search up button until the Ford symbol shows up on the screen again. Both down at the same time.
Do this with the truck running and radio in the off position. see if that changes anything.


----------



## Landgreen

DeVries said:


> To re-set the sync system hold the power button down and hold down the search up button until the Ford symbol shows up on the screen again. Both down at the same time.
> Do this with the truck running and radio in the off position. see if that changes anything.


Didnt work but I found master reset in sync settings just now and that did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Landgreen said:


> Gasser.
> 
> Current symptons are:
> Radio going out when lifting plow. Only after in use for 10-15 min. Could be battery.
> 
> Right daytime headlight is occasionally out. Flip switch back and forth and it comes back on. Maybe relay?
> 
> SYNC not working. I'm gonna disconnect batt and see if it will reset.
> 
> Maybe all these are related to software? Or maybe just the fun of owning a furd. Hell I dunno.


Just wondered if there was any connection to gas vs diesel engines or not. I'm looking at an 18 Lariat diesel but I probably won't plow with it except as a spare.


----------



## Stanggt24

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just wondered if there was any connection to gas vs diesel engines or not. I'm looking at an 18 Lariat diesel but I probably won't plow with it except as a spare.


I believe it's both I have a gas lariat and last guy has a diesel


----------



## Haus40

Full17 said:


> I have a '17 f350 powerstroke with 8 1/2ft mvp3 with all the electrical problems in the cab. Truck was built after May 12 2017 so technically the tsb doesn't pertain to me but took truck to dealer had it reflashed and had the problem still before I left the dealer. Dealer told me it's westerns problem which makes no sense to me but I'm going with it for now. So I called western dealer about it and haven't heard back from them yet. It's kind of really irritating me now when you buy an $80,000 set up and it can't even do its job properly. It really sucks sometimes when everything goes out in the cab and when it turns back on the heated seats come on so I have to **** them off after every time I touch the plow controller.


----------



## Haus40

Full 17, I was wondering if you were able to find a cure for your issues in this thread. I have a 2018 f250 6.2 with a Fisher 8'6" XV2. Having the same issues you described here. Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Haus40

Stanggt24 said:


> Do u have 2 batteries because I have also heard that if u have 2 batteries this problem goes away but I would think with truck being diesel it should. After flashing mine it happen once but I also had a XV2 fisher s.s v plow installed and issue hasn't happened since. Good luck


----------



## Circle M farm

Stanggt24 said:


> View attachment 175381
> hi wondering if anyone has had this issue. When I raise my plow after a push with the satellite radio on it goes out and says aquiring signal then about 10 seconds later it comes back on could this be a plow installation issue or a ford issue?? My truck came equipped with plow prep package it's a 17 Superduty lariat model crew cab


My 2016 f250 with the plow package did the same thing. The fix was to install a second battery with isolater . Hooked plow to the extra battery has never done it again


----------



## Haus40

Stanggt24, I have a set up just like yours only 2018 f250 6.2. Having the electrical issues description Ed in this thread. Did your issues continue to stay away after the reflash? Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Circle M farm

I didn't do any reflash ! Just a second battery. I was told when you activate your plow and the alternator sends the extra juice needed the action of the plow is done. Then everything shuts off because of the power surge. Not the best explanation on my part. But you get what I mean.


----------



## hazardous hicks

Haus40 said:


> Stanggt24, I have a set up just like yours only 2018 f250 6.2. Having the electrical issues description Ed in this thread. Did your issues continue to stay away after the reflash? Any help appreciated, thanks.


Ive heard of it not helping 100% on some trucks. I had same issue after the reflash just not as often i also installed the 2nd battery kit and that resolved the issue


----------



## Haus40

hazardous hicks said:


> Ive heard of it not helping 100% on some trucks. I had same issue after the reflash just not as often i also installed the 2nd battery kit and that resolved the issue


Thank you. Gotta do that I guess


----------



## hazardous hicks

Haus40 said:


> Thank you. Gotta do that I guess


 I bought the 2nd battery kit off ebay. A guy has it all pieced together from ford parts think he brought price up like 100 but in long run its def the way to go. Kit is pretty straight foward to install.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Search the Chebbie forum, there is a fix from the plow manufacturers.


----------



## Haus40

Mark Oomkes said:


> Search the Chebbie forum, there is a fix from the plow manufacturers.


Thank you. Is that in Plow Site or totally different?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Search the Chebbie forum, there is a fix from the plow manufacturers.


There is a fix from Chebbie, not the plow manufacturers. The plow mfgs either just reference it, or in the case of DD have an add-on required harness that connects to the Chevy one

In the case of the new Fords, the options are second battery - which acts like a reservoir for the extra juice - reflash the truck computer which apparently has mixed results, or try and run lots of accessories


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snowplow-kills-the-dash-etc-even-after-the-update.175099/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2015-gmc-electrical-issue-fixed.161166/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2015-gmc-electrical-issue-fixed.161166/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> There is a fix from Chebbie, not the plow manufacturers. The plow mfgs either just reference it, or in the case of DD have an add-on required harness that connects to the Chevy one
> 
> In the case of the new Fords, the options are second battery - which acts like a reservoir for the extra juice - reflash the truck computer which apparently has mixed results, or try and run lots of accessories


Oh...oops


----------



## Haus40

Thank you. Makes sense as I was turning things off thinking that was the problem. It made things worse, but I wouldn't have thought that was it until seeing this.


----------



## cwren2472

Haus40 said:


> Thank you. Makes sense as I was turning things off thinking that was the problem. It made things worse, but I wouldn't have thought that was it until seeing this.


Just like the extra battery, the extra accessories suck up the over voltage surge


----------



## Haus40

cwren2472 said:


> Just like the extra battery, the extra accessories suck up the over voltage surge


Have people had success with that? Would be an easier and cheaper fix than the extra battery. Thanks


----------



## cwren2472

Haus40 said:


> Have people had success with that? Would be an easier and cheaper fix than the extra battery. Thanks


Varies. I've heard it helps, sometimes a lot, but may not fix it entirely

If you haven't already, I'd try the truck reflash as well


----------



## Haus40

I'll contact the dealer about that. Thanks again. I'd do the battery which seems to help everyone, but the underhood space looks like a tough fit.


----------



## Circle M farm

Haus40 said:


> I'll contact the dealer about that. Thanks again. I'd do the battery which seems to help everyone, but the underhood space looks like a tough fit.


There is a spot on the passenger side by the headlight. (2016 f250) battery tray mounts right in there. The trheaded holes are already there.


----------



## hazardous hicks

Haus40 said:


> I'll contact the dealer about that. Thanks again. I'd do the battery which seems to help everyone, but the underhood space looks like a tough fit.


The kit comes with a new battery tray molded into a coolant tank. So ud remove ur coolant tank and install the new one with the molded in tray and they supply the extra hoses etc.


----------



## Haus40

Circle M farm said:


> There is a spot on the passenger side by the headlight. (2016 f250) battery tray mounts right in there. The trheaded holes are already there.


I believe the 2016 may be different than my 2018. That's about where my battery is now. I can ask the dealer about this as well.


----------



## Haus40

hazardous hicks said:


> The kit comes with a new battery tray molded into a coolant tank. So ud remove ur coolant tank and install the new one with the molded in tray and they supply the extra hoses etc.


Thanks.


----------



## Circle M farm

Haus40 said:


> I believe the 2016 may be different than my 2018. That's about where my battery is now. I can ask the dealer about this as well.


The 2016 factory battery is passenger side at the base of the windshield. I did it all my self. I'm on my second winter and I've never had a single issue.


----------



## Haus40

Thanks. I'm going to figure out how to do the second battery. It seems clearly the best option.


----------



## Circle M farm

Haus40 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to figure out how to do the second battery. It seems clearly the best option.


It's really simple, buy a decent isolater and it will walk ya through it. Any questions message me.


----------



## Haus40

Circle M farm said:


> It's really simple, buy a decent isolater and it will walk ya through it. Any questions message me.


Sounds good. Looks like the 2018 requires a bracket that includes a new coolant tank. Whole kit with the cables is $499. Not sure if it has an isolator. Appreciate the help. Frustrating, 25 years of plowing and never had this issue. I guess new computers are too sensitive.


----------



## Circle M farm

Haus40 said:


> Sounds good. Looks like the 2018 requires a bracket that includes a new coolant tank. Whole kit with the cables is $499. Not sure if it has an isolator. Appreciate the help. Frustrating, 25 years of plowing and never had this issue. I guess new computers are too sensitive.


Yea I Know figured with plow package would be no issues. But that alternator puts out a lot of juice. You will see how much faster the plow is. I have a western v plow its only two years old .I was surprised how much faster it is now. Take care Merry Christmas


----------



## hazardous hicks

Haus40 said:


> Thanks.


----------



## hazardous hicks

hazardous hicks said:


> View attachment 187869
> 
> 
> View attachment 187870


----------



## Haus40

Circle M farm said:


> Yea I Know figured with plow package would be no issues. But that alternator puts out a lot of juice. You will see how much faster the plow is. I have a western v plow its only two years old .I was surprised how much faster it is now. Take care Merry Christmas


 Merry Christmas!


----------



## Circle M farm

hazardous hicks said:


> View attachment 187871


I was lucky on the 2016 just needed the tray. So I put in optima red top battery and isolater and a 50 amp fuse. Believe I spent About 275.00


----------



## hazardous hicks

Circle M farm said:


> I was lucky on the 2016 just needed the tray. So I put in optima red top battery and isolater and a 50 amp fuse. Believe I spent About 275.00


Yea they have a kit for 11-16 and def alot cheaper


----------



## Circle M farm

hazardous hicks said:


> Yea they have a kit for 11-16 and def alot cheaper


Sorry, lol


----------



## Haus40

hazardous hicks said:


> Yea they have a kit for 11-16 and def alot cheaper


Unfortunately the 17-18' are ridiculously expensive. And doesn't include battery or isolator. Circle M gives me an idea what he used though.


----------



## Circle M farm

Haus40 said:


> Unfortunately the 17-18' are ridiculously expensive. And doesn't include battery or isolator. Circle M gives me an idea what he used though.


Any questions ask I'll take pictures also. Just trying to help.


----------



## hazardous hicks

Haus40 said:


> Unfortunately the 17-18' are ridiculously expensive. And doesn't include battery or isolator. Circle M gives me an idea what he used though.


I did the kit and had to purchase battery but never put in an isolator what is/are the pros and cons of the isolator


----------



## Circle M farm

hazardous hicks said:


> I did the kit and had to purchase battery but never put in an isolator what is/are the pros and cons of the isolator


I don't have any cons, pros the plow runs off one battery and the isolater switches to that one. If main battery dies I can push button on the isolater to switch batteries to start truck. The biggest pro I guess would be your only drawing off of one battery to plow.


----------



## hazardous hicks

Circle M farm said:


> I don't have any cons, pros the plow runs off one battery and the isolater switches to that one. If main battery dies I can push button on the isolater to switch batteries to start truck. The biggest pro I guess would be your only drawing off of one battery to plow.


Is it gonna ruin anything if i dont put an isolator


----------



## Circle M farm

hazardous hicks said:


> Is it gonna ruin anything if i dont put an isolator


I don't believe so but I'm not sure, I was just advised to do it that way and put in 50 amp fuse between batteries.


----------



## hazardous hicks

Circle M farm said:


> I don't believe so but I'm not sure, I was just advised to do it that way and put in 50 amp fuse between batteries.


Ok thank you for the info ill look into it some more to be sure. Happy holidays


----------



## Circle M farm

hazardous hicks said:


> Ok thank you for the info ill look into it some more to be sure. Happy holidays


No problem take care. Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you!


----------



## Haus40

Circle M farm said:


> Any questions ask I'll take pictures also. Just trying to help.


Thanks. I might take you up on that when I get ready to get this done.


----------



## hangontight

Just bought a new 2019 this season. I’m having this same issue with my new Western plow. Ford dealer says 2nd battery is the only fix, not covered by warranty. I say when I pay extra for a plow prep package, I shouldn’t have these problems when I put the frickin plow on....


----------



## Haus40

hangontight said:


> Just bought a new 2019 this season. I'm having this same issue with my new Western plow. Ford dealer says 2nd battery is the only fix, not covered by warranty. I say when I pay extra for a plow prep package, I shouldn't have these problems when I put the frickin plow on....





hangontight said:


> Just bought a new 2019 this season. I'm having this same issue with my new Western plow. Ford dealer says 2nd battery is the only fix, not covered by warranty. I say when I pay extra for a plow prep package, I shouldn't have these problems when I put the frickin plow on....


Make sure you have as many accessories turned on as possible. Make sure your headlights are in the "on" position during the day and keep your fan running for defrost or whatever you choose. I have had decent luck with this. Occasionally it still happens but most of the time it doesn't. If you can keep the battery draw as high as possible it rarely happens. Hope that can help.


----------



## hangontight

Haus40 said:


> Make sure you have as many accessories turned on as possible. Make sure your headlights are in the "on" position during the day and keep your fan running for defrost or whatever you choose. I have had decent luck with this. Occasionally it still happens but most of the time it doesn't. If you can keep the battery draw as high as possible it rarely happens. Hope that can help.


That's exactly what my Western Plow dealer said to do, and you're right it does work pretty good once I tried it. Still irritates me though! $45k truck and $6k plow and I figured I wouldn't need to be dealing with 'issues' this year....guess I should know better by now


----------



## BossPlow2010

hangontight said:


> That's exactly what my Western Plow dealer said to do, and you're right it does work pretty good once I tried it. Still irritates me though! $45k truck and $6k plow and I figured I wouldn't need to be dealing with 'issues' this year....guess I should know better by now


You can turn the batter management system off you know


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> You can turn the batter management system off you know


You keep mentioning that. Did I miss somewhere where it was established that the battery management system has anything to do with it?


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> You keep mentioning that. Did I miss somewhere where it was established that the battery management system has anything to do with it?


Must've,

The battery management system (BMS) monitors battery conditions
and takes actions to extend battery life. If excessive battery drain is
detected, the system may temporarily disable certain electrical features
to protect the battery. Those electrical accessories affected include the
rear defrost, heated/cooled seats, climate control fan, heated steering
wheel, audio and navigation system. A message may be shown in the
information displays to alert the driver that battery protection actions
are active. These messages are only fornotification that an action is
taking place, and not intended to indicate an electrical problem or that
the battery requires replacement.


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> Must've,
> 
> The battery management system (BMS) monitors battery conditions
> and takes actions to extend battery life. If excessive battery drain is
> detected, the system may temporarily disable certain electrical features
> to protect the battery. Those electrical accessories affected include the
> rear defrost, heated/cooled seats, climate control fan, heated steering
> wheel, audio and navigation system. A message may be shown in the
> information displays to alert the driver that battery protection actions
> are active. These messages are only fornotification that an action is
> taking place, and not intended to indicate an electrical problem or that
> the battery requires replacement.


K, but the issue is not "too low battery voltage" - it's the _exact_ opposite, in fact. So I dont see any way that would help. But if I missed a TSB somewhere, I'm all ears. I'll even settle for anecdotal evidence it helps.

Based on my readings, the dealer reflash may or may not help (some say it makes it worse), running every accessory helps noticeably and adding a second battery seems to help significantly.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> K, but the issue is not "too low battery voltage" - it's the _exact_ opposite, in fact. So I dont see any way that would help. But if I missed a TSB somewhere, I'm all ears. I'll even settle for anecdotal evidence it helps.
> 
> Based on my readings, the dealer reflash may or may not help (some say it makes it worse), running every accessory helps noticeably and adding a second battery seems to help significantly.


ok
granted it was merely a suggestion, if doing nothing is better than by all means.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cwren2472 said:


> K, but the issue is not "too low battery voltage" - it's the _exact_ opposite, in fact. So I dont see any way that would help. But if I missed a TSB somewhere, I'm all ears. I'll even settle for anecdotal evidence it helps.
> 
> Based on my readings, the dealer reflash may or may not help (some say it makes it worse), running every accessory helps noticeably and adding a second battery seems to help significantly.


BMS may protect its battery by preventing it from operating outside its safe operating area, such as:[_citation needed_]


*Over-current (may be different in charging and discharging modes)*
*Over-voltage (during charging)*
*Under-voltage (during discharging), especially important for lead-acid and Li-ion cells*
Over-temperature
Under-temperature
Over-pressure (NiMH batteries)
Ground fault or leakage current detection (system monitoring that the high voltage battery is electrically disconnected from any conductive object touchable to use like vehicle body)
The BMS may prevent operation outside the battery's safe operating area by:


*Including an internal switch (such as a relay or solid state device) which is opened if the battery is operated outside its safe operating area*
*Requesting the devices to which the battery is connected to reduce or even terminate using the battery.*
*Actively controlling the environment, such as through heaters, fans, air conditioning or liquid cooling
*
BMS Main Controller


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ok, say you disabled the BMS.....what does the extra surge do due to electronics?


----------



## Philbilly2

hangontight said:


> Just bought a new 2019 this season. I'm having this same issue with my new Western plow. Ford dealer says 2nd battery is the only fix, not covered by warranty. I say when I pay extra for a plow prep package, I shouldn't have these problems when I put the frickin plow on....


So your saying that a Ford plow prep does not come with 2 batteries???


----------



## Philbilly2

cwren2472 said:


> Based on my readings, the dealer reflash may or may not help (some say it makes it worse), running every accessory helps noticeably and adding a second battery seems to help significantly.


Seems almost to simple then... put a second battery in... right?


----------



## cwren2472

Philbilly2 said:


> Seems almost to simple then... put a second battery in... right?


Pfft. This is 2020. Never rule out the soothing nature of complaining on a forum.


----------



## cwren2472

1olddogtwo said:


> Ok, say you disabled the BMS.....what does the extra surge do due to electronics?


From my understanding of the over-voltage TSB, the electronics protect themselves (whether each internally or somewhere else I have no idea) so I don't think the BMS would have any affect on them either way. But it sure sounds like the voltage spikes may lead to killing the _battery_ by disabling it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't think anybody ever proved it is high voltage that is causing this.

My opinion it isn't voltage at all


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I don't think anybody ever proved it is high voltage that is causing this.
> 
> My opinion it isn't voltage at all


What is your opinion?


----------



## cwren2472

1olddogtwo said:


> I don't think anybody ever proved it is high voltage that is causing this.
> 
> My opinion it isn't voltage at all


My apologies - I double checked and I was thinking of the older trucks.

The bulletin for this one doesn't seem to specify exactly what is causing it nor what their "fix" actually does beyond "recalibrating the PCM" which sounds like Voodoo to me.

https://content.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/sv134.pdf
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2017/SB-10095620-2532.pdf

There is still no mention of the BMS in there however, nor any word on whether disabling it would help, hurt, or do neither. So who wants to be the guinea pig and try it? Come on, someone needs to take one for the team to settle this.


----------



## cwren2472

1olddogtwo said:


> My opinion it isn't voltage at all


Curiously, both @Haus40 and @hangontight seem to mention being told to run all the accessories, and imply that that helped which would seem to contradict a low voltage condition, yet the bulletin implies that it isn't the over-voltage condition either. So you could be right.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Diesels have two batteries and they have the problem.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> and they have the problem.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's funny you say that, Don't know if you've seen or remember that Snapchat of my Raptor towing earlier this week.

well that did not end very well my truck is at Ford in Peru and they can't figure out what's wrong with it.

lI redined third gear, shifted in the fourth and it went into limp mode.

I had them tow it in and told them to put a diesel in it before I pick it up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> It's funny you say that, Don't know if you've seen or remember that Snapchat of my Raptor towing earlier this week.
> 
> well that did not end very well my truck is at Ford in Peru and they can't figure out what's wrong with it.
> 
> lI redined third gear, shifted in the fourth and it went into limp mode.
> 
> I had them tow it in and told them to put a diesel in it before I pick it up.


How much were you towing???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Philbilly2 said:


> So your saying that a Ford plow prep does not come with 2 batteries???


You have to order the medium duty battery pkg to get the dual batteries unless you have a diesel


----------



## abbe

My truck has consistently had dash functions go out since day one. I recently changed out the truck side power plug for my fleet flex system, due to the old one having pins wear out, and the sensitivity of the dash got even worse. 

I love the trucks looks, power, and comfort. But man I cannot stand the gremlins I’ve had with this turd. Strongly considering GMC or Ram for the next truck.


----------



## hangontight

abbe said:


> My truck has consistently had dash functions go out since day one. I recently changed out the truck side power plug for my fleet flex system, due to the old one having pins wear out, and the sensitivity of the dash got even worse.
> 
> I love the trucks looks, power, and comfort. But man I cannot stand the gremlins I've had with this turd. Strongly considering GMC or Ram for the next truck.


Overall I'm still really happy with mine. I got the STX trim package and IMHO I don't think any of the other OEMs can come close to the 'bang for the buck' that the STX package offers. I still think Ford makes the the best rig on the road...just one dude's opinion


----------



## BossPlow2010

hangontight said:


> Overall I'm still really happy with mine. I got the STX trim package and IMHO I don't think any of the other OEMs can come close to the 'bang for the buck' that the STX package offers. I still think Ford makes the the best rig on the road...just one dude's opinion


Do you have pictures of this truck?

My only complaint is the center screen on the instrument cluster, I was hoping for a full color screen not the blue lcd screen. 
But apparently you need a lariat for that


----------



## unhcp

Some people have had luck with replacing the batteries with new 750 amp units and new 240 alternators. The 2020 has 397 amp alternators which I don't think is a coincidence


----------



## BossPlow2010

unhcp said:


> Some people have had luck with replacing the batteries with new 750 amp units and new 240 alternators. The 2020 has 397 amp alternators which I don't think is a coincidence


Mine doesn't, mine has the 240


----------



## unhcp

BossPlow2010 said:


> Mine doesn't, mine has the 240
> View attachment 200591


Its an option on some trucks:


----------



## hangontight

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you have pictures of this truck?
> 
> My only complaint is the center screen on the instrument cluster, I was hoping for a full color screen not the blue lcd screen.
> But apparently you need a lariat for that


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> Mine doesn't, mine has the 240


_Heeeyyyy, _so if you have this truck, what happened when you disabled the BMS??


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> _Heeeyyyy, _so if you have this truck, what happened when you disabled the BMS??


Idk, it's not snowing.


----------



## magnatrac

I'm in my 4th season with my 2017 gasser super duty. The first year my plow (snowex 810 , yes 810 it has a blizzard moldboard!) The dash would cut out randomly. I talked to a guy at storks ( where I bought the plow) and he said load down the electrical system so the BCM doesn't freak out. The alternator puts out max power when the plow runs then voltage spikes once it stops and freaks it out. 2 halogen lights on the salter , blower on high, rear defrost and it fixed 90 % of my issues.

After the first season there was a reflash from Ford to supposedly fix it. Didn't really do much but before adding a second battery I decided to just get the biggest deka I could fit in the truck. With a single bigger quality battery and the rear work lights that actually melt snow off my truck is normal. 

Good luck


----------



## SnowSavvy357

I'm new to the site & this thread. Tried to include any info that has been previously asked about in this thread. Here's what I have.. 2019 F350 6.2L, Lariat, snow prep, FX4, 240 alt, single bat. I have a 2013 Fisher 8' HD straight blade. Two wire connection - 3 port module. Truck & plow fit in my garage. Min temp is 40 deg. Had this plow on my last truck - 2006 F250 6.0L diesel. No issues.

Just like everyone else, my radio/heat portion of my console will kick off & reset after using the plow in any direction. However, it's random. No sequence of repeat events. 
The only after market options consuming power are four led flood lights, 2 ea on 2 upfitter switches (Aux 1 Circuit CB117 & Aux 2 Circuit CB114). Eight single LED strobes together on upfitter switch Aux 6 Circuit CB118. Which I opted to run switch 6 off the battery making it hot by changing it in the relay box. My plow handheld is fed power by the Brown pig tail at the relay box, which is "Run/Start Output" - Circuit CB111 - Fuse F3 20A.

With all that said, I've tried different combos of things on & off. Nothing eliminates the issue. The only thing I have noticed that the issue does seem to do repeatedly is, it will only happen for the first 30-60 mins of plowing. After that I don't seem to have the issue. My local Ford dealer is aware of the problem, they know it's a Ford issue but they haven't received any fix from Ford. I have not had any upgrades to the computer.

So here's my questions: Will a larger size battery alleviate the spike, seeing as how the problem seems to correct it's self over continued run time? Is a second battery necessary? Does turning every single power option on help or hurt (that portion of the thread was confusing)? Has anyone had a Ford fix? Any & all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cwren2472

SnowSavvy357 said:


> So here's my questions: Will a larger size battery alleviate the spike, seeing as how the problem seems to correct it's self over continued run time?


Probably not. The problem comes from too much voltage, not a lack of. This is only a guess but the problem goes away after a period of time as your battery drains for extended usage, creating a bigger reservoir to suck up the voltage spike.



SnowSavvy357 said:


> Is a second battery necessary?


That seems to be the only thing that makes a significant difference.



SnowSavvy357 said:


> Does turning every single power option on help or hurt (that portion of the thread was confusing)?


It should help - but how much and whether it does is a YMMV kinda thing.


----------



## unhcp

I have heard putting a bigger cc battery in the truck could fix the problem


----------



## hangontight

SnowSavvy357 said:


> I'm new to the site & this thread. Tried to include any info that has been previously asked about in this thread. Here's what I have.. 2019 F350 6.2L, Lariat, snow prep, FX4, 240 alt, single bat. I have a 2013 Fisher 8' HD straight blade. Two wire connection - 3 port module. Truck & plow fit in my garage. Min temp is 40 deg. Had this plow on my last truck - 2006 F250 6.0L diesel. No issues.
> 
> Just like everyone else, my radio/heat portion of my console will kick off & reset after using the plow in any direction. However, it's random. No sequence of repeat events.
> The only after market options consuming power are four led flood lights, 2 ea on 2 upfitter switches (Aux 1 Circuit CB117 & Aux 2 Circuit CB114). Eight single LED strobes together on upfitter switch Aux 6 Circuit CB118. Which I opted to run switch 6 off the battery making it hot by changing it in the relay box. My plow handheld is fed power by the Brown pig tail at the relay box, which is "Run/Start Output" - Circuit CB111 - Fuse F3 20A.
> 
> With all that said, I've tried different combos of things on & off. Nothing eliminates the issue. The only thing I have noticed that the issue does seem to do repeatedly is, it will only happen for the first 30-60 mins of plowing. After that I don't seem to have the issue. My local Ford dealer is aware of the problem, they know it's a Ford issue but they haven't received any fix from Ford. I have not had any upgrades to the computer.
> 
> So here's my questions: Will a larger size battery alleviate the spike, seeing as how the problem seems to correct it's self over continued run time? Is a second battery necessary? Does turning every single power option on help or hurt (that portion of the thread was confusing)? Has anyone had a Ford fix? Any & all help would be greatly appreciated.


2nd year of plowing now w/ my '19 and the issue persists. Dealer reflash did nothing. It's definitely worse during heavy wet snow due to the additional electric load. I just kinda ignore it now. Annoying, but I guess we learn to live with it. Shouldn't have to for a $45k truck and a $6k plow imho.


----------



## f350bob

I've had the same issue with my 2015 f350 King and new 2015 XV2. Used first time had the dash, speedo tach radio all got out. Reboot and all fine. Reflashed in 2016 I think or 2017, now a random radio goes out. However now my hand held and plow itself is dying. Wonder if a 2nd battery would help, I think voltage overload is freaking out the plow module.


----------



## cwren2472

f350bob said:


> I think voltage overload is freaking out the plow module.


Hmmm, interesting thought


----------



## SnowSavvy357

Thanks for the info. I'll be out today plowing. I'm gonna try to turn everything on that I can before I leave the garage. From lights, charging phone to pass heated seat. See if it really makes a difference.
Not very excited about 2nd battery install. Means I'd have to move a couple wire harnesses from strobes & plow on driver fender frame. For those of you that have done the 2nd battery, do you have a link for the kit or a site or name of the kit I ca look up? What are my odds on getting Ford to cover the cost? lol Zero to a cold day in He**! lol. 
I'll post later on the "run every single power option possible" to fix Fords mistake & let you all know if it worked. Guess I should've installed 500w halogen lights instead of LED. lol 
Keep the replies coming. Very thankful for everyone's help!


----------



## unhcp

SnowSavvy357 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll be out today plowing. I'm gonna try to turn everything on that I can before I leave the garage. From lights, charging phone to pass heated seat. See if it really makes a difference.
> Not very excited about 2nd battery install. Means I'd have to move a couple wire harnesses from strobes & plow on driver fender frame. For those of you that have done the 2nd battery, do you have a link for the kit or a site or name of the kit I ca look up? What are my odds on getting Ford to cover the cost? lol Zero to a cold day in He**! lol.
> I'll post later on the "run every single power option possible" to fix Fords mistake & let you all know if it worked. Guess I should've installed 500w halogen lights instead of LED. lol
> Keep the replies coming. Very thankful for everyone's help!


My response is a devils advocate, there are people out there with 2 batteries having this issue, so maybe on a gas truck that would solve your issue. I still believe putting a bigger cca/hca battery in the truck would fix this. A gas truck comes with 650 I believe and a 750 on the diesel, I know they offer 850 because I use it.


----------



## SnowSavvy357

unhcp said:


> My response is a devils advocate, there are people out there with 2 batteries having this issue, so maybe on a gas truck that would solve your issue. I still believe putting a bigger cca/hca battery in the truck would fix this. A gas truck comes with 650 I believe and a 750 on the diesel, I know they offer 850 because I use it.


What set up truck/plow do you have? And did the 850 bat change or solve your issue?


----------



## unhcp

SnowSavvy357 said:


> What set up truck/plow do you have? And did the 850 bat change or solve your issue?


I have used this setup on a bunch of trucks some gas and some diesels, but I just switched 2 trucks to higher batteries and haven't heard any complaints yet.


----------



## Landgreen

SnowSavvy357 said:


> What set up truck/plow do you have? And did the 850 bat change or solve your issue?


After replacing the factory 650cca with 850cca last week there have been no issues on my 2017. Plowed route twice. No radio cut out when running plow.


----------



## SnowSavvy357

To All,
I took the advice of a few of you & turned every electric thing on in the truck. Radio, after market lights, heated seats, heated steering wheel, etc. I plowed for about 4-5 hours. Only had the radio/heat cut out once. It was going into a snow bank while raising plow. Heavy draw on power. 
Next morning for clean up, ran the truck as normal. Radio/power loss was almost immediately. So the idea that more on for the surge to dissipate, seemed to help but not solve the issue. 
Along that theory, a local battery supply store told me that the factory negative ground wires on the battery are not sufficient. They have either changed the factory cables to bigger cables or added another grounded cable to help with the overflow from the surge.

Has anyone tired this?

I am also going to try a larger 850 CC or higher battery as my first step. I currently have a 750 CC factory.
Going to eliminate gremlins as follows:
1) higher CC battery
2) Neg cable upgrade
3) second battery upgrade
4) give up & move to an island


----------



## Landgreen

SnowSavvy357 said:


> To All,
> I took the advice of a few of you & turned every electric thing on in the truck. Radio, after market lights, heated seats, heated steering wheel, etc. I plowed for about 4-5 hours. Only had the radio/heat cut out once. It was going into a snow bank while raising plow. Heavy draw on power.
> Next morning for clean up, ran the truck as normal. Radio/power loss was almost immediately. So the idea that more on for the surge to dissipate, seemed to help but not solve the issue.
> Along that theory, a local battery supply store told me that the factory negative ground wires on the battery are not sufficient. They have either changed the factory cables to bigger cables or added another grounded cable to help with the overflow from the surge.
> 
> Has anyone tired this?
> 
> I am also going to try a larger 850 CC or higher battery as my first step. I currently have a 750 CC factory.
> Going to eliminate gremlins as follows:
> 1) higher CC battery
> 2) Neg cable upgrade
> 3) second battery upgrade
> 4) give up & move to an island


I posted earlier about the problem going away after installing 850 CCA battery but radio started cutting out again. Uhg.


----------



## SnowSavvy357

Landgreen said:


> I posted earlier about the problem going away after installing 850 CCA battery but radio started cutting out again. Uhg.


What's your thought on the advice I was given concerning the neg bat cables?


----------



## Landgreen

SnowSavvy357 said:


> What's your thought on the advice I was given concerning the neg bat cables?


I have never heard of replacing the negative battery cable but I suppose it could be an issue.


----------



## WIPensFan

So can we just hook all plow stuff to the second 850cc battery?


----------



## abbe

I have a 2018 f250 gasser that hadn't shown this problem until last storm and now its consistent. The driver of the truck came back to the shop and said wtf. 

My 2019 Lariat 6.7 with two batteries does it semi regularly regardless of the amount of things I have turned on. Defrosters, passenger and rear heated seats, none seem to matter. 

Absolute garbage in my opinion that Ford produces $75k trucks that don't understand how to handle a snow plow. So much for being superduty


----------



## WIPensFan

abbe said:


> I have a 2018 f250 gasser that hadn't shown this problem until last storm and now its consistent. The driver of the truck came back to the shop and said wtf.
> 
> My 2019 Lariat 6.7 with two batteries does it semi regularly regardless of the amount of things I have turned on. Defrosters, passenger and rear heated seats, none seem to matter.
> 
> Absolute garbage in my opinion that Ford produces $75k trucks that don't understand how to handle a snow plow. So much for being superduty


It is ridiculous. Especially since they have no definitive fix yet?? Trucks are nice though!*newusflag*


----------



## SnowSavvy357

Found more of the same info on Ford Truck forum, we've been discussing here. Few other ideas & opinions as well.

https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1570829-momentary-power-loss-when-lifting-plow.html
https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1599330-2019-f250-fisher-plow-issues.html
One guy posted that as of 2020 Ford is requiring dual batteries for any plow. I haven't heard anything one way or the other. My local Ford dealer told me Ford has not issued any type of fix, but Ford is aware of the problem.

Another guy is saying higher alternator is the issue. Says smaller Alt always trying make power so there's no surge.

Someone else explained that the surge is actually from when the movement stops on the plow & the split second it takes the alt to recognize extra power not needed, is the actual surge. But I think that was also mentioned here as well.

Been reading so much forgetting where I'm get the info from. So sorry if I repeat any info already stated here.

I'm beginning to believe there isn't a simple one fix for all. There are to many different set ups for all of us. And different things being shut down.

I'm curious, has any one tried to solve this mathematically? Meaning, has anyone actually put a amp meter to measure the spike? Does anyone know the magic number the BCM begins to shut off components? Maybe this can be solved if we figure out how much extra amps are being produced to cause the fault. Then at least each truck owner could add something, battery, lights, etc. or customized to their own truck, to try and draw down the battery or have another thing running, so when that spike hits it has a place to go. Just a thought? I'm not an electrician or mechanic. I'm just a monkey that swings a hammer. So, I'm gonna talk to my mechanic about it. Maybe we can come up with a magic #.

As I get more info or possible answers, I'll post what I find out. Thanks to all of you for all of the input. It has definitely help me!


----------



## afkrejci90

SnowSavvy357 said:


> Another guy is saying higher alternator is the issue. Says smaller Alt always trying make power so there's no surge.
> 
> Someone else explained that the surge is actually from when the movement stops on the plow & the split second it takes the alt to recognize extra power not needed, is the actual surge. But I think that was also mentioned here as well.


This is exactly the problem, and one that I am also having issues with. I never had an issue with my stock alternator until I upgraded to a high output. The plow is just placing an inductive load on the alternator, high output alternators are able to handle a much bigger load. Once the plow movement stops you have a huge load that now has nowhere to go (basically a water hammer in pipes) and results in a voltage spike. Most automotive electronics are designed to handle this, and designed for loads that would be seen on a stock alternator. A stock alternator is not capable of the high amperage and the resulting voltage spike is much lower and easily absorbed.

I've tested this out in idle and with a high engine rpm. When the engine is idling I can move the plow around all day long without my radio shutting off (this mimics a small alternator in which at idle it has a lower amp output, the rest of the vehicle electronics taking back that load) . Give it a little gas and move the plow and off goes the radio. All of this happens exactly at the moment the plow pump stops. Now I have a chinese designed android OS unit, and I suspect the power design isn't all that great, works for your standard daily driving but not when you have high amp loads. The most basic and cheap probable solution to absorb that spike which is causing a shut down is to place a decoupling capacitor at the power input of the device. I peeked inside of an older unit and at the power connector was a 2200uF 25v capacitor, which most likely was absorbing those spikes and kept it functioning. I'll report back my results once the capacitors arrive.

If that doesn't work you'll need a 12V surge protector to hook on to the battery, many auto body shops use these when welding on a vehicle vs pulling the negative cable.


----------



## Western1

SnowSavvy357 said:


> To All,
> I took the advice of a few of you & turned every electric thing on in the truck. Radio, after market lights, heated seats, heated steering wheel, etc. I plowed for about 4-5 hours. Only had the radio/heat cut out once. It was going into a snow bank while raising plow. Heavy draw on power.
> Next morning for clean up, ran the truck as normal. Radio/power loss was almost immediately. So the idea that more on for the surge to dissipate, seemed to help but not solve the issue.
> Along that theory, a local battery supply store told me that the factory negative ground wires on the battery are not sufficient. They have either changed the factory cables to bigger cables or added another grounded cable to help with the overflow from the surge.
> 
> Has anyone tired this?
> 
> I am also going to try a larger 850 CC or higher battery as my first step. I currently have a 750 CC factory.
> Going to eliminate gremlins as follows:
> 1) higher CC battery
> 2) Neg cable upgrade
> 3) second battery upgrade
> 4) give up & move to an island


Number 4


----------



## Mr Perfect

unhcp said:


> Its an option on some trucks:
> 
> View attachment 200592


I have the 397 amp alternator and dual batteries on a 2020 super duty with dual batteries with the 7.3 and DXT and it's happening to me. Boss dealer said it's on Ford. Theirs no TSB on the 2020 yet as it was supposed to be fixed after 2019. I haven't been to Ford dealer yet, but I've heard it's ongoing issue with 2020 trucks with all recommended equipment like I have.


----------



## cwren2472

Mr Perfect said:


> I have the 397 amp alternator and dual batteries on a 2020 super duty with dual batteries with the 7.3 and DXT and it's happening to me. Boss dealer said it's on Ford. Theirs no TSB on the 2020 yet as it was supposed to be fixed after 2019. I haven't been to Ford dealer yet, but I've heard it's ongoing issue with 2020 trucks with all recommended equipment like I have.
> View attachment 214393


It seems that the Ford "fix" is to tell every customer:

"Huh, its happening on your <insert current model year here>? Thats strange. We've never heard of that. It only affected <insert current model year minus one here>"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr Perfect said:


> I have the 397 amp alternator and dual batteries on a 2020 super duty with dual batteries with the 7.3 and DXT and it's happening to me. Boss dealer said it's on Ford. Theirs no TSB on the 2020 yet as it was supposed to be fixed after 2019. I haven't been to Ford dealer yet, but I've heard it's ongoing issue with 2020 trucks with all recommended equipment like I have.
> View attachment 214393


Lemon law


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Western1

You’d think they would’ve done something by now?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There is just no way I would buy a brand new truck and accept this problem, especially since it's been there for several years now. 

And even Government Motors found a fix.


----------



## unhcp

I still believe putting a bigger cca/hca battery in the truck would fix this. You can buy the 850cca and I haven't heard a peep from anyone after doing this. So why doesn't Ford do this? $$$


----------



## cwren2472

unhcp said:


> I still believe putting a bigger cca/hca battery in the truck would fix this. You can buy the 850cca and I haven't heard a peep from anyone after doing this. So why doesn't Ford do this? $$$


Are you sure...?



Landgreen said:


> I posted earlier about the problem going away after installing 850 CCA battery but radio started cutting out again. Uhg.


----------



## unhcp

cwren2472 said:


> Are you sure...?


I am pretty sure it fixes the problem, I dont know why Ford doesn't up the battery to a heavier duty spec


----------



## afkrejci90

unhcp said:


> I still believe putting a bigger cca/hca battery in the truck would fix this. You can buy the 850cca and I haven't heard a peep from anyone after doing this. So why doesn't Ford do this? $$$


This will only work when the batteries are low on charge and can take the surge. Otherwise once they're charged it still wont solve the problem.

A quick solution is to install a buck converter on what ever is being affected so it can receive a stable 12v input. The devices are turning off because they are receiving too high of a voltage for a split second. I installed one on my head unit and its been fine ever since.


----------



## Western1

You installed one on the plow head gear?


----------



## cwren2472

Western1 said:


> You installed one on the plow head gear?


I think he means the car head unit (i.e , the radio)


----------



## Western1

A


cwren2472 said:


> I think he means the car head unit (i.e , the radio)


Ahh


----------



## Mr Perfect

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lemon law


Vince Megna is number one lemon law attorney in the country and local to me. I actually used him before when I had issues with Infiniti. I think your onto something Mark


----------



## Mr Perfect

Any car manufacturer sh?ts when he's involved, this guy has sued gm motors over 400 x and never lost. He's literally the Jordan/Tom Brady of lemon law. My case against Nissan American was settled out of court for good money. I've already highly considered talking to him about this


----------



## Mr Perfect

He’s actually sued gm 700 times and never lost google him. Ford definitely doesn’t want nothing to do with him, surprised nobody went after them yet. Most likely I will do something, I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Mr Perfect

Mark Oomkes said:


> There is just no way I would buy a brand new truck and accept this problem, especially since it's been there for several years now.
> 
> And even Government Motors found a fix.


Lemon law is only for cars under the first year of warranty as far as I know. This would work for my truck but for the guys still under manufacturer warranty which is 3 years, you can still go after Ford under something called the Magnuson-Moss Warranty,

Basically you would need to take it to a Ford dealer and get it fixed 3x. 3 being the magic number. If the problem isn't fixed after the 3rd time, you have a very good lawsuit and will win no matter what. I used my phone for video and recorded all the problems I was having in my previous lawsuit. Vince took it from their, we settled out of court. Even if it went to jury trial, the jury would side with the individual vs Ford in these circumstances.

Hope this helps any of you guys out, do some research on this and you will find answers legally. I know about this from experience previously. This is my first brand new truck that's close to 70k, needless to say I'm beyond pissed about this.


----------



## Ray

I thought the problem had been fixed by Ford adding the snowplow upfitter plug on the passenger side wheel well for your plow harness starting with the 2020MY superdutys.


----------



## WIPensFan

Ray said:


> I thought the problem had been fixed by Ford adding the snowplow upfitter plug on the passenger side wheel well for your plow harness starting with the 2020MY superdutys.


Expand bro...


----------



## cwren2472

Ray said:


> I thought the problem had been fixed by Ford adding the snowplow upfitter plug on the passenger side wheel well for your plow harness starting with the 2020MY superdutys.


That plug was to fix the issue with the headlights not switching correctly between the truck and plow. It was nothing to do with the overvoltage issue


----------



## magnatrac

I've only had my 17 act up a couple times all season and it was because I hadn't turned everything on. Funny these trucks are getting huge or dual alternators and LED low draw everything.

After my first year dealing with it and the reflash not working I fixed it myself. Added the 850cca battery as mentioned earlier and I added a second halogen light to the salter. My plow has standard halogen bulbs as well. The guy at the plow dealership ( storks in PA) said load down the electric system. It's freaking out once the plow stops and for a split second the high output alternator surges and the computer shuts down stuff to protect it. If I have my lights on and blower on high it never does. Rear defrost can take the place of one of the above mentioned.

The trucks don't need bigger alternators they need a second battery and smaller one in my opinion. Mine has worked great the past few seasons if I load the system down.


----------



## WIPensFan

Need to wire in a mini fridge in the back to eat up some voltage.


----------



## magnatrac

WIPensFan said:


> Need to wire in a mini fridge in the back to eat up some voltage.


397 amp alternator might as well have a coffee pot next to it! When does a truck ever draw that ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> Need to wire in a mini fridge in the back to eat up some voltage.


Kegerator!


----------



## Western1

magnatrac said:


> 397 amp alternator might as well have a coffee pot next to it! When does a truck ever draw that ......


It's a latte machine. It has heated and cooled seats,steering wheel and floorboards!!!


----------

